# What's happened to G4 over the years?



## ZigZag (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry if this has been made before.

To anyone who's watched G4.

So I've been wondering, does anyone miss the old G4? You know, G4 Tech TV?

Well after they stop with the Tech TV it's been nothing but the same shows to me. I mean I do injoy watching "COPS" and some of the other shows sometimes, but most of the shows are aired on so many other channels and I feel as if G4 rarely has anything to do with technology anymore. I mean sure they have "X-Play" and "Attack of the show" and _some_ others, but It just isn't enough for me. 

Now I'm not saying all the newer shows on G4 are crap it's just I wish they would show more of what they used to.

I don't know, I just feel as if the old Tech TV got me more into G4 more then it does now.

Well, what do you think? Do you feel as if it's sorta lost it's touch over the years?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 8, 2009)

i can't say...i haven't been watching G4 very long but i'm in lust with Olivia munn and i want to do a 3-some with Kayla kaylee(?) and Morgan from X-play...


_cleans drool_


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2009)

I hear what your saying G4 has been lackluster lately and as a result i hardly watch it anymore. I do occasionally catch Ninja Warrior though for the lulz .


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2009)

I just watch Attack of the Show, don't care for the others.


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2009)

IDK but...

I miss fucking TechTV

Fuck g4.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Feb 8, 2009)

I liked it when it was all crappy low budget shows like "portal" when EVERY show was about games. Now it's just horrible. Why do they air "Cheaters?" WTF?


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheaters - the worst show ever.

Portal - wasn't that like.. documentaries about classic games? I liked that show.. if it's the one im thinking bout.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 8, 2009)

Started out as a decent gaming channel. 

Now it's trying to be Spike.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 8, 2009)

i never watched techtv but i do enjoy some shows on G4. i like attack of the show(olivia munn is so gorgeous), x-play, and ninja warrior.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 8, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> IDK but...
> 
> I miss fucking TechTV
> 
> Fuck g4.



+1

+Motherfucking ONE!

G4 was always shit. And Portal was lame as hell, the hell I want a story presented with second life characters.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 9, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i'm in lust with Olivia munn
> 
> _cleans drool_



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kPT7vME6qs[/YOUTUBE]

Either Olivia Munn is totally oblivious to suggestive imagery or she has little self-respect.

Both attractive qualities


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep...I'm fapping tonight....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 9, 2009)

I remember the glory days of TechTV with The Screensavers, and I also very, very rarely watched the seperated channel, G4.

Ever since they merged I started losing interest more and more. I completely stopped watching Attack of the Show since it's not as cool and informative as Screensavers was. Fuckin' Nick Diaz lookalike and that slut can burn in hell.

X-play is just drivel.

The only redeeming quality of the channel is that you can sometimes watch interesting coverage of tech summits and game conventions.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I just watch Attack of the Show, don't care for the others.



^ this, becuase Olivia is the hotness.

And I guess things like Ninja Warrior/Bansuke if nothing else is on.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 10, 2009)

g4 <3333333333333333


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 10, 2009)

They sold out, plain and simple.

Ninja Warrior is awesome though.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 10, 2009)

ninja warrior <3
banzuke is awesome, and super big product fun show is hilarious


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I only watch for Ninja Warrior now. X-Play became a shadow of itself once they changed formats.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2009)

AotS, Ninja Warrior and Banzuke are really the only shows I watch on G4.  I abhor X-Play, and I don't care for Cops, so, eh.  I wish they'd give Fresh Ink its own real show, cause I'd watch that too.

Olivia Munn is fuckin' hot  And so is that other blonde girl whose name I can't remember, but she fills in from time to time.  Oh AND the 'sex expert' chick.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Feb 10, 2009)

Really, the merger with Tech TV. It took two channels with different niches and vibes, and forced them together for an unsatisfactory combination. After the G4Tech TV killed everything from Tech TV, they've tried to become a Spike clone. Now it's only worth watching occasionally for Ninja Warrior and maybe AotS (which is and will always be inferior to the Screen Savers)and X-Play (which is waaaay past its prime). Everything else is crap.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Feb 10, 2009)

G4 is garbage these days. They use to have a lot of cool shows.Judgment Day was one of my favorites. I hated portal tho, it was like a bad acid trip.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 10, 2009)

G4 used to fucking revolve around video games. Ever since the merge, things have taken a turn for the absolute worse. The only show about games on that chanel is X-Play, which is a shadow of its former self. It sucks.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 11, 2009)

it used to be waaay better back in the day.

AotS and ninja warrior are awesome shows though.

x-play was better when it wasn't live, now i just can't friggin stand it.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 11, 2009)

I like when they show movies, though. That Spaceballs cartoon is okay too. Otherwise, don't care.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 12, 2009)

I miss the old shows: _Arena_, _Portal_, _Cinematech_, and _Filter_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, X-Play is atrocious. I hate Adam Sizzler. I HATE HIM! Sizzler. Mother fucking little shit.


----------



## GsG (Feb 12, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, X-Play is atrocious. I hate Adam Sizzler. I HATE HIM! Sizzler. Mother fucking little shit.



:rofl



Anyway, I remember when it launched in 2002.  It was interesting at first, but then the shows would keep repeating all the time.  I guess Cinematech was cool, especially at night to get all the hentai japanese game videos.  

I really didn't watch too many of the gaming shows.  I mostly watched things like Anime Unleashed, Banzai, Brainiac: Science Abuse, Happy Tree Friends, sometimes Star Trek (the original one), and of course the best show I've watched on G4 was Video Game Vixens. 

I did also watch Ninja Warrior, Women of Ninja Warrior, Code Monkeys, and Unbeatable Banzuke, but until new ones come out, I don't watch repeats of it.

There's nothing on there that I currently watch right now.  I might glance at The Chaser's War on Everything, but that's it.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah G4 was great, before Attack of the Show was Attack of the Show, I actually watched it everyday. They kept changing people and it kept getting worst. Every show they replaced was replaced with something that a) didn't have anything to do with what it replaced and often had nothing to do with gaming, or b) just sucked.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2009)

Most of the people here who says they love G4 say it cause of the women on there. I'm sorry, but there's no way I'd sit through all that crap just to see some hot woman who won't even get naked. Fantasize about her all you want, she ain't gonna strip, oil up and do a freaky 3-way.

I freakin miss The Screen Savers, call for help and ANime Unleashed. I even miss Kevin Rose's Rock Lee lookin ass!

Leo, get back here and redeem this shitty network!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 12, 2009)

Most of the people here who says they love G4 say it cause of the women on there. I'm sorry, but there's no way I'd sit through all that crap just to see some hot woman who won't even get naked. Fantasize about her all you want, she ain't gonna strip, oil up and do a freaky 3-way.

I freakin miss The Screen Savers, call for help and ANime Unleashed. I even miss Kevin Rose's Rock Lee lookin ass!

Leo, get back here and redeem this shitty network!


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 12, 2009)

I stopped watching G4 when ZDTV became TechTV (ZDTV -> TechTV -> G4).

Long Live Leo Laporte, though. I still catch him on XM radio every now and then.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 12, 2009)

I like Attack of the Show and X-Play. =/ And their new feature "Movies that don't Suck". Ninja Warrior and Ultimate Banzuke are awesome too.

Everything else though is just random. I mean seriously.... Cops?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 12, 2009)

The screen savers >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AOTS


----------



## chryblossom (Feb 12, 2009)

i like watching ninja warrior and bansuke, sometimes. And sometime human wrecking ball


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:


> Most of the people here who says they love G4 say it cause of the women on there. I'm sorry, but there's no way I'd sit through all that crap just to see some hot woman who won't even get naked. Fantasize about her all you want, she ain't gonna strip, oil up and do a freaky 3-way.
> 
> I freakin miss The Screen Savers, call for help and ANime Unleashed. I even miss Kevin Rose's Rock Lee lookin ass!
> 
> Leo, get back here and redeem this shitty network!



True it is crap put I think Olivia Munn would strip and oil up. The 3-way I dont know.


----------



## speedstar (Feb 12, 2009)

Chaser's War on Everything is cool

AOTS and X Play(just hate when they say "you will only see 'this trailer' right here on X Play"... tht gets on my nerves when i can see it on youtube) are goood

Ninja Warrior and Unbeatable Bankzukai are goood

What happened to Hurl?

Human Wrecking Balls was good.

COPS is a good source of info.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't understand why they have some of the programs on the network.

_Cops_? Really? I try to avoid it on Fox. And then there's _Heroes_. Stay on one fucking network.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 30, 2009)

I never even saw this thread but I saw G4 recently and its utterly horrible, which is saying something because it started out at what I thought was rock bottom and surprisingly it somehow dropped the bar.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 30, 2009)

X-play for me since G4's inception..was the only reason to watch it ever 
I still feel that way


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

I love AOTS. My brother used to watch X-Play, so yea, those are the only good shows.


----------



## Starrk (May 30, 2009)

I like Kristen Holt and all, but I liked the original _Cheat!_


----------



## Undaunted (May 30, 2009)

I miss the old way this channel was run, where at least most of the shows were oriented around something I was interested in. I remember when AoTS was called Screen Savers (or something like it), and shows like the old X-Play as well as the one show where two teams played video games competively against each other (can't remember it's name).

Now I only watch G4 for Attack of the Show, and X-Play, and even those two I only catch maybe once a month.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2009)

Olivia Munn.


----------



## Undaunted (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Olivia Munn.


----------

